# ما هي أسعار محركات السيرفو ؟؟



## tabet2020 (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم إخواني وأخواتي ...
أنا طالب بقسم هندسة الميكاترونكس وانهيت جميع موادي الدراسية وباقي لي المشروع فقط ... نويت وتوكلت على الله ومقترح مشروع تخرجي حيكون بناء الة cnc صغيرة بس انا متوفر عندي كل شي تقريبا واريد السؤال عن اسعار محركات السيرفو هل هي غالية ام رخيصة ولوحة التحكم ..
الرجاء اللي عنده فكرة عالموضوع يرد علي باسرع وقت 
وشكرااااااا


----------



## الزير911 (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم عندي سيرفو موتور 400 واط وبسرعه 3000 دوره نوع يوسيكاوى بدون الدرايفر بس الموتور مستعمل طبعا ممكن اعطيك الثلاثه بسعر مغري اذا كنت ترغب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل انصحك باستخدام الاستيب موتور لأن السيرفو غالي جدا المحركات والدرايفرات وكل شيء يخصه غالي وستدخل بنفسك في متاهات في عملية التصنيع لأنه ليس سهل بل معقد بعض الشيء وستلاحظ أن 99% من الطلاب والهواه وأصحاب المشاريع الفرديه يستخدمون الاستيب موتور لسهولة التعامل معه وسهولة فهمه وبساطة أعطاله وكذلك سهولة دوائر الدرايف الخاصه به 

وإذا لم يفرض عليك من الدكتور المشرف على مشروعك استخدام السيرفو موتور فلا تعقد على نفسك واختر السبيل الأيسر


----------



## ahmed es (19 مارس 2012)

السيرفو ينقسم نوعين

نوع للهواه وهو ال position servo والذى تجده دائما فى تطبيقات مثل الطائرات التحكم عن بعد الصغيرة وهى ثمنها رخيص جدا بالمقارنة ب

النوع الآخر الذى يكون التغذية الراجعة فيه عن طريق إنكودر وبه دائرة تحكم وثمنه مرتفع جدا بالمقارنة بالأول والإستيبر لكن تطبيقاته تعطيك دقة وإعتمادية فى الصناعة لا غبار عليها

بالنسبة لموقفك وانت طالب اذا لم تكن من الأثرياء عليك بالستيبر


----------

